# Help taming a hahns mini macaw



## john2708 (Jan 18, 2010)

If you have my previouse post you will know iv rescued a hahns mini macaw he/she is home but I would like some advice on how to hand tame him he will eat from your and but if you don't have food he just wonts to attack your hand any suggestions cheers john


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Time and patience I would think!

How long have you had him - two or three days?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## john2708 (Jan 18, 2010)

one day wont techniques for taming i think he is semi tame will take food and the sofa is next to his cage and he has huddled up to the bars to be next to me and gone to sleep i think he has an issue with hands he tries to bite your hands then runs away and starts shaking but im dedicated so will se how it goes


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww, bless him! were the previous owners nasty to him ?


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would let him settle in for a while, just keep talking to him and you can still offer him food but thats all i would do for now, let him get you used to you being around and your voice then after a week you could take it from there, slow is the key to success.

Post some pics if you can


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

As previously said leave him for about 1-2 weeks to settle in to his new surroundings then slowly introduce your hand into the cage. Decrease the space between your hand and the bird. Then try to get him to step up onto your finger, once you have gained his trust and he no longer runs away when your hand enters the cage. Do not let him out of his cage until the step up is perfected as you will struggle to get him back in to his cage without towelling him and this will put you back to the beginning. Google is your friend.
All the Best, Josh:2thumb:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

as above. please bare in mind though that hahns are nippy, bitey things even when tame. mine was stupid tame but had this knack of being affectionate and tearing your hand apart at the same.


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

only do things to the bird that will build bonds, trying to touch him and him biting you wont help at all, if anything it will make things 10x worse, as he knows if he wants to get rid of you, 1 bite will do the trick.

every interacction with your bird for the first few weeks should be positive interactions, if he takes food from you hand nicely enough, keep doing that, but dont try to touch him for a while, as he will be scared at best.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

*mogwai* said:


> as above. please bare in mind though that hahns are nippy, bitey things even when tame. mine was stupid tame but had this knack of being affectionate and tearing your hand apart at the same.


Darcy isn't like that, she is not nippy she just like snuggles and kisses.


----------



## john2708 (Jan 18, 2010)

well he takes food from your hand no problem infact if he see's you eating he comes to the door (which is normaly open) and sits there waiting for your food (he doe's not get any ) he wont leave his cage at all and if theres no food in your hands and there near the cage he goes out the way to try and bite them even lunge's at them i have the paticens would just like to know the best way to go around taming this little guy any ideas guys/gals ???


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

john2708 said:


> well he takes food from your hand no problem infact if he see's you eating he comes to the door (which is normaly open) and sits there waiting for your food (he doe's not get any ) he wont leave his cage at all and if theres no food in your hands and there near the cage he goes out the way to try and bite them even lunge's at them i have the paticens would just like to know the best way to go around taming this little guy any ideas guys/gals ???



Like i said before let him settle in for a week or two, just keep talking to him let him get used to his new surroundings and your voice, if you try and rush you will get know where. Just concentrate at the minute on letting him settle, everything is strange for him at the moment so he will be frightened


----------

